# Scared to try more people food...



## RockstarTeacher (Sep 29, 2020)

In July, when my puppy was 9 months old, I let him try some people food for the 1st time. I gave him some cucumber. The next morning he was just not acting right, and then started throwing up poop, shivering and whining. I took him to the vet and they diagnosed him with colitis and said that his little tummy just may not tolerate foods other than his puppy food. I feel terrible when we're eating things that I know _should_ be safe for him and he really wants some, but I'm really scared to give him anything else now. Growing up we'd always given our dogs veggies, and they were fine. Is it common for toy poodles to have such sensitive stomachs?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one with a sensitive stomach. The other is okay but I think in general toy poodles might be a little more prone to gastric problem than other breeds.

If you never give him any people food he won’t be expecting any and won’t be missing it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I always thought vomiting stool indicated a blockage. That must have been very scary. 

Do you recall how much you gave him? When I had a small dog, I divided my weight by hers and used my imagination to multiply each serving of human food by that number. That was the only way I could really comprehend the human equivalent.

A piece of hotdog, for example, became 3 or 4 whole hotdogs!

That really put that "little treat" in perspective. And this effect would be even more pronounced in a toy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there are human foods and human foods. Things we consider healthy, like raw vegetables, are not particularly good for dogs as they can't digest them, and some (onions, for example) actually dangerous. There is no need to feed human food, and I would very much avoid feeding from the table or while you are eating yourselves, but if it would make you feel happy to give him some of what you are cooking I would try tiny, pea sized pieces of cooked carrot, cooked green beans, cooked chicken, etc, all plain (no butter, gravy, salt or fat). As PtP says, a toy puppy's tummy is very small - think of a small tomato size - and what seems a spoonful to us is a whole meal to them, but one tiny treat at each meal should be safe enough. It is not necessary, though, and if he is thriving on his puppy food it may be better to stick to that.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Keep in mind that even some humans cannot eat cucumbers. Carrot bits are a good great, but use them as training rewards. 

If you want your dog hounding you overtime you have food, be sure and give him little tidbits. If you want to be left alone with our food, keep treats to a minimum or under a strict "when and where".


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My vet told us when Lily was a puppy not to feed human table scraps as food since that is the most common reason poodles get fat. She is as she always has been +/- 0.5 pounds of 36.5 pounds because I listened.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I do give my spoo veggies/fruits/other food like eggs but they only go in her food bowl. I also keep track of what she eats and how much (an approx size) so if she has a reaction, I am able to narrow it down. She won't get "human" food out of our hands but she will sometimes be allowed to lick the plate/bowl clean (if it's safe) after performing a few tricks and everyone is done eating.


----------

